# Can someone help me copy this?



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Subscribed!!


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Some specs here,
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...cape-month-september-2008-pinheiro-manso.html
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...quascape-month-august-2010-beyond-nature.html


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

leviathan0 said:


> Some specs here,
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...cape-month-september-2008-pinheiro-manso.html
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...quascape-month-august-2010-beyond-nature.html



blah i feel like an idiot.. i should of checked the main website page... 

my friend linked me pictures and i went OH thats what i want!


what confuses me is the bottom says no real maintaince is required he just uses root tabs unless health of the plants are affected... and the top one says he does daily ferts

The bottom one looks like it would require a lot more maintenance then the top. Am i missing something?


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG that floating island is so cool! What a brilliant idea! I love the rocks on it.


----------



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of Moss he is using on that floating island thing?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Christmas moss... There detailed tank journals for both of these tanks somewhere on the internet. I'll have to find them.. I have them bookmarked somewhere... He details literally every step to creating them... If I recall correctly he ripped apart the tree one and then made a better tree one. http://www.aquascapingworld.com/gallery/images/1/1_Syrah_Large.jpg This one... And I also recall that these tanks are small.. I dont think that they are much larger than a 10.. but my memory is kind of fuzzy.


----------



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 

Thanks Eldachleich!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I remember reading that the top tank uses only a HOB filter.


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

I've basically been trying to make a nano version of that setup. I am in the process of growing a grip of christmas moss in a planted tank in order to replace the current treetop moss:










I also added root tabs and CO2 reactor with DIY paintball setup in order to get the hairgrass exploding. Since adding the root tabs an CO2, I've had multiple runners show in less than a week.

i took all of the fish out of the tank and put them in a separate 10 gallon setup cuz I wanted to get serious about making this planted tank establish without having to worry about fish conditions for now. i dumped 4 amano shrimp in there to clear detritus, and have two mystery snails cleaning the glass constantly.

Will let you guys know how this progresses.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I think those pages were bookmarked on my old computer.. I'm sorry.
And Leviathan already linked you to the specs. I'm pretty sure I found the tank journals through those pages last time. Thats how I know he changed the scape. 
Hope it goes well. My friend tried her hand at recreated the tree one. We have a mission to grow plants without CO2 or fertz. lol.. It worked out really well. The main difference was.. Well his was just better. xD But the plant growth looked the same. So really its how much work you want to put in I think. It looked pretty snazzy before she ripped it apart to try an iwagumi...


----------

